# Found Helmet



## pdrrwr (Jun 6, 2006)

Found helmet at Westwater, stuck on the rocks on shore below rapids. Contact to describe if you lost one.


----------



## woodboat75 (Jan 4, 2006)

I lost a SR Super Scrappy there a couple weeks ago, carbon grey with a keen sticker on the back.
Am I the winner?

Randy 
303.512.3938
[email protected]


----------



## pdrrwr (Jun 6, 2006)

You're the winner. See PM


----------

